# Durst M605 Colour Enlarger (Manual or Instructions)



## hojamohoho

I was just wondering if anyone could pass on or let me know where i could find a manual or instruction booklet for a Durst M605 Colour Enlarger. I've recently obtained this particular enlarger along with a Beseler PM4L Colour analyser. Having minimal darkroom experience i thought it might be good to get my hands on a manual or something to tell me more about both of these items.

If you have something that you could email just send me a message or post here and i'll get in contact with you. Otherwise any books or websites that you might think usefull would be much appreciated...

Thanks.


----------



## oriecat

I found mine online using google (it's an omega), but I didn't find anything on your model.  I did see a couple diff durst ones on ebay, so maybe that model will come up too.


----------

